# Anybody watching Duck Dynasty on A&E (Spoilers included)



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

This is absolutely my new favorite show right now. This family is hillarious!

Here is a link:
http://www.aetv.com/duck-dynasty/pictures/#1-phil-robertson-out-on-hunt


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

pmyers...you are an enigma wrapped in a riddle 

I saw a couple episodes and it is funny. What is really surprising is they all look like hillbilly/******** but they got some education in that family.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Love Phil! He's the Ron Swanson of reality TV.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

mwhip said:


> pmyers...you are an enigma wrapped in a riddle


lol...My wife gives me a hard time. She says I'm addicted to the swamp.....and Alaska!


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

A friend told me about this early this week. I've recorded 3 episodes but haven't watched yet. 

Do you think they plan to continue this? I have a feeling they plan a very limited number of episodes.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

janry said:


> ..Do you think they plan to continue this? I have a feeling they plan a very limited number of episodes.


No idea. I would imagine if it does well, they'll shoot another season.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

pmyers said:


> lol...My wife gives me a hard time. She says I'm addicted to the swamp.....and Alaska!


I would guess from your taste in movies that this type of show would be so low on your radar.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

mwhip said:


> I would guess from your taste in movies that this type of show would be so low on your radar.


My season passes include:
Pawn Stars
Hardcore Pawn
Cajun Pawn
Storage Wars (both shows)
Shipping Wars
Auction Hunters
All the Gold shows
Deadliest Catch
Swamp Hunters
Duck Dynasty
Ragin Cajuns
Restaurant Impossible
Restaurant Stakeout
Chopped
Iron Chef
Doomsday Preppers
This Old House
Survivor
Big Brother
etc etc

plus all the regular HBO/Showtime shows and network sitcoms.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Wisdom from Phil: "If you catch enough squirrels for your women, your women will never cut you off in bed."


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

It's apparent that parts are staged, like blowing up the beaver dam. But it's all freaking hilarious.

"I'm going to tell you kids about 'Nam."

I'm waiting for a sudden spike in people shooting golf balls with shotguns.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

pmyers said:


> My season passes include:
> Pawn Stars
> Hardcore Pawn
> Cajun Pawn
> ...


Apparently we have the EXACT same taste in tv programs.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Frylock said:


> Apparently we have the EXACT same taste in tv programs.


You have VERY good taste! lol


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

I've watched a couple episodes now. I rarely LOL watching TV, but did in the first episode. Second episode wasn't as good but still funny. 

I've spend a fair amount of time around folks like this. Some of it rings very true. Some of it, not so much.


----------



## nathanr (Apr 7, 2012)

Great show! I watched 4 episodes back to back the other night getting caught up, couldn't quit watching. Their quotes crack me up. Found this site this morning - http://duckdynastyquotes.com/ Not a whole lot of quotes on there yet, but seems to have some good ones.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Uncle Si is my favorite....you know that iced tea is "loaded"


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I caught this by accident last week, don't recall ever hearing about it previously.
DVR was tuned to A&E and when I stopped watching whatever I was watching I caught it.
Couldn't look away for 2 hours (they had back to back episodes on)

I am hooked now.

Set up a Season Pass and I think I'm pretty much caught up now.

One I watched last night was the one with the church carnival.
Girls getting stuck in the scissor lift, white-bearded guy getting sprayed by the skunk while trying to retrieve the ladder, cop then asking where his clothes were.
Wondering how much of it is set up, and how much is just letting the cameras roll and hoping for the best.


phox


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm still cracking up over the last episode with the daughter and her "Beau".

Jase is quickly overtaking Uncle Si for my favorite!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

So why does everyone in the family call her Miss Kay, she's been married to Phil forever.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Ment said:


> So why does everyone in the family call her Miss Kay, she's been married to Phil forever.


Growing up in Texas, we called everybody's mom Miss "blank"....but I never heard their own kids/spouse call them that.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Growing up in Texas, we called everybody's mom Miss "blank"....but I never heard their own kids/spouse call them that.


It's definitely a Southern thing. In SC kids refer to Mr. and Mrs. "blank" where "blank" is an adults first name. If they weren't married, then it was Miss as opposed to Mrs. Or if you didn't know.

I agree that I've never heard adults use the expression.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Frylock said:


> It's definitely a Southern thing. In SC kids refer to Mr. and Mrs. "blank" where "blank" is an adults first name. If they weren't married, then it was Miss as opposed to Mrs. Or if you didn't know.
> 
> I agree that I've never heard adults use the expression.


Yeah. We have our son (almost 4) call everybody Mr/Miss and their first name. We haven't been concerned with the Misses vs Miss yet. They do the same thing at his school: Miss Stacy


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I'm in.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

pmyers said:


> This is absolutely my new favorite show right now. This family is hillarious!
> 
> Here is a link:
> http://www.aetv.com/duck-dynasty/pictures/#1-phil-robertson-out-on-hunt





bareyb said:


> I'm in.


I had five of 'em in a folder so I just did a Duck Dynasty mini marathon. I'm hooked. Love this show.   

ETA: @pmeyers: Have you checked out _American Stuffers_ yet? You might like that too. It's fun in the same way.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Thanks bareyb I'll setup a sp and try it


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

bareyb said:


> .ETA: @pmeyers: Have you checked out _American Stuffers_ yet? You might like that too. It's fun in the same way.


pmyers, but everybody gets it wrong 

I looked for American Stuffers but the guide showed no upcoming episodes.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

pmyers said:


> pmyers, but everybody gets it wrong
> 
> I looked for American Stuffers but the guide showed no upcoming episodes.


It's probably at the end of the season. It'll be back. It's fun and weird like DD.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

RV=******* Vacation....LOL!

Man I love this show.

I think Jase has become my favorite. His "testamonials" are hilarious!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

All the Duck Dynasty women are hawt. Even Miss Kay was back in the day. How'd that happen?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Ment said:


> All the Duck Dynasty women are hawt. Even Miss Kay was back in the day. How'd that happen?


These guys all have college degrees and a thriving business... I'd guess they are a pretty good catch in their neck of the woods.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

New season starts Wed Oct 10th!

Can't wait!


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

I just started watching Storage Wars and I keep seeing the "beard" promos for this show. I really don't have any idea what it's about - other than dudes with beards - but the promos look kinda funny. So I may check it out.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

tivoboyjr said:


> I just started watching Storage Wars and I keep seeing the "beard" promos for this show. I really don't have any idea what it's about - other than dudes with beards - but the promos look kinda funny. So I may check it out.


I wasn't expecting to like this show but ended up loving it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

New season starts tonight!!!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

"A day of fishing is better than a lifetime of crabs"!!! Brilliant!


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

I never watched this show, but upon every commercial break during the Yankee game a promo for "Duck Dynasty" would air.
So, I decided to flip over and give it a look. I watched the lawnmower race and laughed my @$$ off.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I HATED the season premiere episodes. They were both way too forced and fake. Yes, I know S1 was fake as well, but it felt real. These episodes just felt like they were bad actors in a reality show.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Frylock said:


> I HATED the season premiere episodes. They were both way too forced and fake. Yes, I know S1 was fake as well, but it felt real. These episodes just felt like they were bad actors in a reality show.


I've never bought into the 'reality' aspect of the show, I see it as The Beverly Hillbillies 2012 and enjoy it as such.

There is only one 'Si' and not that GangNam one.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

This week's episodes were better than last week, but it's still missing a little of the magic of last season it seems.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Jace is my favorite especially when he gets philosophical.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I loved the ******* waterpark!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

FWIW I did a large portion of my holiday shopping at the Duck Commander store and they were fast and accurate. 
Stuff looks good- hats and t-shirts are well made. 
I'm seasoning tonight's dinner with Phil's seasoning  or


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Cearbhaill said:


> FWIW I did a large portion of my holiday shopping at the Duck Commander store and they were fast and accurate.
> Stuff looks good- hats and t-shirts are well made.
> I'm seasoning tonight's dinner with Phil's seasoning  or


If it tastes horrible, get your glasses on and make sure it isn't muscadine **** poo.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> FWIW I did a large portion of my holiday shopping at the Duck Commander store and they were fast and accurate.
> Stuff looks good- hats and t-shirts are well made.
> I'm seasoning tonight's dinner with Phil's seasoning  or


Do they have the RealTree Coffee Mugs? I think those are pretty cool.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> FWIW I did a large portion of my holiday shopping at the Duck Commander store and they were fast and accurate.
> Stuff looks good- hats and t-shirts are well made.
> I'm seasoning tonight's dinner with Phil's seasoning  or


I thought about doing this but I get a little grossed out about the duck calls. It seems like they test them all before they sell them, which makes sense. They need to make the correct sound. But once they toss them in the box, I never see them sanitize the whistle part!

Jace or Godwin spittle on my duck call kind of grosses me out! 

I am down with coffee cups, tee-shirts and spices though! Good idea.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I've had worse things than a dirty duck call between my lips. 
If it skeeves you out just wipe it with a disinfectant wipe.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> I've had worse things than a dirty duck call between my lips.
> If it skeeves you out just wipe it with a disinfectant wipe.


LOL That was awesome!

I am not easily skeeved out, so I am not sure why it bothers me. But you are right, it is an easy fix.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

This is my new favorite show....and the ONLY "reality" show I will watch. My wife and I were laughing so hard watching it last weekend, our guts hurt.

Here are some photos of the family BEFORE the beards, hair and bandanas....


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

They aren't bad looking guys without the beards. I always wondered how they managed to get such "normal" looking wives. 

Here's Willie sporting an epic Mullet back in the day:


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Bierboy said:


> This is my new favorite show....and the ONLY "reality" show I will watch. My wife and I were laughing so hard watching it last weekend, our guts hurt.
> 
> Here are some photos of the family BEFORE the beards, hair and bandanas....


They also showed some _before _ pictures in the family album for the Christmas episode. Also Si Elf is awesome.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Our new favorite show, too.
I did half my Christmas shopping on their website.
The Cajun seasoning is GREAT!


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I stumbled across this while home for Thanksgiving, and was like WTH??
But the more I watched, the more I liked. Now I have an SP set.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

Si singing & dancing to the Hump song along with the spooning on the mattress in the furniture store.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Of course I like the Black Eyed Peas. Hey, it makes me hungry when I say the name. Because you'd think it's a dish. But it isn&#8217;t. It's a band.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

6-1/2 million watched the Christmas hour-long show this week....not good enough these guys are millionaires from an innovative duck call and great business sense. But now they're raking in the dough on a teevee show...

More power to 'em!..happy, happy, happy!


----------



## SueAnn (Oct 24, 2004)

Si makes me giggle. 

Mama needs to get a little better with the hair dye .


----------

